# This amazing Ebay auction will bring out all the big boys



## bikecrazy (Mar 8, 2012)

Check out this Ebay auction before the big boys get to it.
This will be the auction of the year
150774068902


----------



## npence (Mar 10, 2012)

Wow 5 grand and still as 5 more days.


----------



## joek0044 (Mar 10, 2012)

*Gone*



npence said:


> Wow 5 grand and still as 5 more days.




The auction ended early....


----------

